# Which version of the One X has the most development?



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to get a One X but I want to make sure it's the version with the most development on it. Should I get the unlocked version or the AT&T one? Or, do roms work interchangeably with them?


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 22, 2012)

The international seems to have more developers despite the fact the Evita has S-Off.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slippers67 (May 24, 2012)

sabret00the said:


> The international seems to have more developers despite the fact the Evita has S-Off.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


The evita does not have s-off. The Evo 4G LTE does, but the AT&T One X (aka evita) doesn't. They've been working on it a very long time, without success.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is my first HTC device...what is s-off?

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 22, 2012)

slippers67 said:


> This is my first HTC device...what is s-off?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


The ability to carrier unlock, dual boot and flash kernels without a computer.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qingmui (Jun 11, 2012)

slippers67 said:


> The evita does not have s-off. The Evo 4G LTE does, but the AT&T One X (aka evita) doesn't. They've been working on it a very long time, without success.


 I think even is HBOOT 2.14, it will s-off, since i am one of them, and yes, one of my internet friends does not get the s-off successful in hboot2.14.

Internation HTC One X it has more dev. so if your country does not have LTE or you dont need it, Buy One X, not One XL(US, CA, some EU).


----------

